# I got a visa for Arbeitsaufnahme, now what?



## mostruash (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

I have a job offer (thus a contract) from a German company. I'm a software engineer, the salary is 40K EUR per year, I don't speak any German and my university is recognized by ZAV so I decided to apply for a Blue Card instead of a regular residence permit.

I called the consulate in Turkey, they told me it doesn't matter if it is a Blue Card or a regular working visa application. 

So my employer first got the contract pre-approved to ZAV. Then I applied for a working visa and I got a type D visa the next day (today), valid for 90 days. 

Now I'm completely lost. What's the next step? I assume I will get this visa converted to a residence permit or to a Blue Card in Germany but where do I do that? Where on web can I get more information about what I should do next (preferably in English)?


----------



## mostruash (Mar 10, 2015)

So, I could be able to gather as much information as possible online. The only thing left for me to wonder is if I can immediately start working or not after I register my residency and apply for a Blue Card but before I get the actual card. Does type D visa let me work without the card?


----------



## tarun3kumar (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes you can work for 90 days for the compnay but you should obtain blue card during this period.
And as far as I know Blue card is issued only in Germany


----------



## mostruash (Mar 10, 2015)

Great @tarun3kumar, thank you.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

It means you have 90 days to switch to your other visa...

When you arrive, immediately do the anmeldung, because you will need it for everything: bank account, insurance, tax number... also during those 90 days, you should go to the auslanbehorde to switch your visa, for me, they did it right there( 5 minutes)... 

If you are not already in Germany, I would suggest to start booking your online appointment at the auslanbehorde, as they usually dont have dates for the 90 days of your visa, and you would be forced to qeue at 4 am just to get a number for the people that doesnt have appointment...


----------

